# Need complete PC for Animation & Multimedia student @ 80k (No Gaming)



## Naxal (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello,

My sister has taken admission in some animation institute and she would be in need of a PC. Our budget for her is at around 80k MAX (upper ceiling).

Primary use would be for animation, photo editing and visual editing / effects software works. I am mentioning few,



> Adobe Photoshop™, Adobe After Effects™, Adobe Premiere™, Adobe Sound Booth™, Autodesk 3dsmax™, Autodesk Maya™, Autodesk Mudbox™, Eyeon Fusion™, Apple Final Cut Pro™, Autodesk Matchmover™, Pixologic ZBrush™, Mental Ray™, Eyeon Fusion™, PFTrack™ & Real Flow™, etc



She is not much into gaming rather loves music and movies and her institute has asked for some pen tool for paint brush software which I have no idea about 

I have a configuration in my mind, which I have been creating after reading this forum and taking some advice from my friends, so I am open for suggestion to replace any of these product selected.

*Processor* Intel Core i7 3770 (3rd GEN) FCLGA1155 @ Rs. 20,000
*CPU Cooler* Please Suggest @ Rs. 2,000
*Motherboard* ASUS P8Z77-V Motherboard @ Rs. 16,200
*RAM* DDR3 (8x2) 16 GB 1600 MHz Corsair Vengeance @ Rs. 7,600
*HDD* WD Caviar Green 1 TB HDD Model -> WD10EARX @ Rs. 5,200
*Graphics Card* Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 @ Rs. 10,600
*DVD RW* Please Suggest (Any I guess) @ Rs. 1,000
*Power Supply* Corsair VS450 @ Rs. 2,600
*Cabinet* Cooler Master @ Rs. 2,500
*Display* Dell 24 inch LED - ST2420L @ Rs. 14,000
*Sound* 2.1 (Creative or Altec) @ Rs. 2,500
*Keyboard Mourse* Microsoft Combo @ Rs. 1000
*Paint Brush Tool* Please suggest @ 2500
*UPS* Any local one @ Rs. 1500/-

Total @ 94,000/-

Now, I have few question for configuration, since I have to get it close to 80k.


Since we wont be over clocking, I was hoping to cut down in the Motherboard by selecting some model (please suggest) which can be able to extract full out of the configuration and its features but at lower price point..
We will be running the PC a lot and that too for next 3 to 4 years, do we require a better cooler than intel stock cooler or can we cut down costing by sticking to intel stock cooler ? There will be no AC and the rooms are quite hot in summer also..
What grapics card should we take which will satisfy our need also can we run like laptops where computer will use the Intel HD4000 (onboard GPU) + this card together ?? Looking to cut down some costing here too if possible since no gaming..
Suggest a display, larger one but with good quality..
No AMD Please (personal choice strictly)
Please provide some idea about pen tool needed for drawing also..

Thanks in advance for your time to read and help


----------



## Phenomenal (Aug 23, 2012)

I am new to this yet I can tell you one thing : GO for a better rated PSU like 600+ W.Your config is pretty nice,make sure it gets enough power!


----------



## vkl (Aug 23, 2012)

^^The PSU is absolutely fine for the config.
i7 3770 TDP=77W    hd7770 TDP=80W

corsair VS450 is enough.


----------



## coldhart (Aug 24, 2012)

8.5k is nothing but waste on mouse & keyboard
Keyboard & mouse (wired)
Logitech Gaming Mouse G300 - 1443
Logitech Gaming Keyboard G110 - 3687
(this mouse & keyboard is also overkill since its not gaming system)
this combo will save ~3k
then go for MSI N560GTX Twin Frozr II-OC Graphic Card - 13,800.00 

if ur going for cheaper keyboard & mouse combo around 1k then go for either of following cards (better gpu is always better than stylish mouse & keyboard)
MSI R7850 Power Edition 2GD5-OC Card - 16900
MSI R7850 Twin Frozr 2GD5-OC Graphic Card - 16200
SAPPHIRE HD7850 2GB GDDR5 PCI-E Graphic Card - 16750
Asus AMD Radeon HD7850-DC2-2GD5 - 17900

if ur going for 7850 then buy 
Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 SMPS - 5980
or
Corsair Builder Series CX600 V2 Power Supply - 4000

if u have no intention of Overclocking then there is no point in spending 16k on mobo go for
Gigabyte GA-Z77MX-D3H Motherboard - 9500
or
ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboards - 10500
it will save 6k then u might afford 
HIS AMD H787Q2G2M 2 GB GDDR5 Graphic Card - 24274 (very powerful gpu with excellent cooling tech)
HIS AMD H787Q2G2M 2 GB GDDR5 Graphic Card

go for apc ups for such awesome config around 800 or 1000 va will be sufficient for ur system

around 2.5 k u will get NZXT Gamma MID TOWER Black interior chassis or NZXT Source 210 Elite Mid Tower White Cabinet but can't say for sure whether 9 or 10 inch gpu can fix in those or not.

wd green is very slow drive if u r planning it to use as a boot drive & above all they have very high failure rate either go for wd blue 1tb or wait for wd red series(better for nas & raid or data dumping & have 3 years warranty) other wise go for seagate 1tb drive but they have head parking issue which can be solved by installing new firmware but currently they have 1year warranty so can't say for sure about reliability even though i myself using four seagate drive which i bought in 2k10


----------



## Naxal (Aug 24, 2012)

@ColdHart

Keyboard Price was a typing mistake.. I was writting it a 1k for basic one I guess, apology..

*about grfx card*

Gaming is not at all a need for the computer. Since now days many of the apps I know like PhotoShop is also depended on GPU hence looking for a GPU just enough powerful to make those apps which are GPU hungry to work at their level best with the said card..


----------



## vkl (Aug 24, 2012)

@Naxal 
For display take Dell UltraSharp U2311H.It is an IPS monitor,better suited for your works.
For cost cutting you can opt for i7 2600+ Intel DH67CL.The performance difference between i7 3770 and 2600 is very less.The advantage with i7 3770k is that 
you can use 1600MHz ram with it,has faster quick sync(intel's video transcoding engine) and a bit better cpu performance.If you go with ivy bridge i7 then get a H77 motherboard like
ASUS P8H77-MLE for 7.5k or Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H for 6.8k.As you won't be overclocking no need to go for z77 motherboard.
For cpu cooler get cm hyper 212 evo for 2.1k.Intel stock cooler is not good enough.
As you won't be gaming take a professional card.Sapphire AMD/ATI FirePro V4800 1 GB GDDR5  would be much better for your tasks.
For cabinet - CM 311plus or nzxt source 210elite.



> Originally posted by *Naxal*
> *What grapics card should we take which will satisfy our need also can we run like laptops where computer will use the Intel HD4000 (onboard GPU) + this card together *?? Looking to cut down some costing here too if possible since no gaming.


You can use dGPU and IGP in the computer with the help of lucid logix virtu.For that you need a mobo that supports lucid logix virtu.For tasks or things where dGPU is not required it will use theivy/sandy IGP and when a GPU intensive task takes place it will switch to dGPU.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 24, 2012)

> If you go with ivy bridge i7 then get a H77 motherboard like ASUS P8H77-MLE for 7.5k or Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H for 6.8k. As you won't be overclocking no need to go for z77 motherboard.



Any Intel option to chose from ??



> You can use dGPU and IGP in the computer with the help of lucid logix virtu.For that you need a mobo that supports lucid logix virtu.For tasks or things where dGPU is not required it will use theivy/sandy IGP and when a GPU intensive task takes place it will switch to dGPU.



Are those boards which you have suggested comes with this feature ??

Also will this ATI V4800 FirePro supports this dual GPU switching options ??

Its an entry level card as per ATI website, do you think it would be better option compare to ATI HD7770 for my need off course !!


----------



## vkl (Aug 24, 2012)

^^Yes the suggested boards have Lucid Virtu support.

Firepro and quadro cards are might not be supported.As per official statement by Lucid the following cards are supported:
Nvidia cards GF 4xx/5xx/6xx series
AMD HD5xxx/HD6xxx/HD7xxx series
So firepro and quadro cards might not be supported.

V4800 at that price point is better suited for the workloads you have mentioned.Even a firepro v3900 is a nice choice.
 The problem with some cards which are not professional is the driver.
They might simply not work for an application or in some application the performance is too poor.
HD 7000 series has good compute capabilities though.Still in professional apps it might not be constant i.e it may not work at all in some scenarios.
FirePro V3900: Entry-Level Workstation Graphics
You can see in some benches the performance of gaming cards is too low compared to pro cards except for Ensight.
Though things might have changed with hd7750 as with newer drivers it  might work well.HD 7770 has good compute for a gaming card though.
The problem is not many firepro cards are available in India.

You can go with a gaming card for surety to be able to use lucid virtu if quick sync is important to you.In that case go for atleast an hd 7850.It' compute performance is much higher.
Nvidia gaming cards are crippled in compute.Simply not good enough,be it 500 series or 600 series.In apps like Maya hd 7850 would beat some of nvidia's professional cards.
So if you want both quick sync and compute performance go for hd7850 at least.


----------



## Mario (Aug 24, 2012)

Going by the application list mentioned in your first post, not sure why you would select a TN monitor. Get Dell U2410 and a hardware calibrator.


----------



## acewin (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Need complete PC for Animation &amp;amp;amp; Multimedia student @ 80k (No Gaming)*

change Display Dell 24 inch LED - ST2420L @ Rs. 14,000 to U2412M or U2311H or U2311HM

also you seem tho have received higher price for ST2420L it shows to be 12.6 over SMC
DELL ST2420L 24" Full HD LED
Dell Ultra Sharp U2412M 24" Monitor

Get core i5 rather than core i7, though your budget is good you need not invest in core i7, until and unless you really want to reach your budget 90K, I will not comment on choice of GPU, IMO firepro or HD7xxx both will do fine. Your sis is gonna work on Maya and other anime tools, so certainly workstaion gfx are preferred for faster rendering. My friend's brother worked it out with dedicated GPU.
And pen tablet was the most used device many a time

have a look
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=47&Itemid=190
preferabbly Wacom Bamboo Fun Pen and Touch CTH-661 buy this one which has larger space, no U2410 and extra 8K on monitor, and yes 2420TL you are thinking is TN panel which is fine but not suitable for animation works,
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...tegory_id=47&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=190

Wow I checked the benchmark links vki has posted; now really workstation GPU comes out with difference in performance for rendering and animations
and V4800 is shown as out of stock, it supports Microsoft DirectX v11, Open GL Optimization v4, AMD CrossFireX supported, no where it is said lucid virtu in its specs

I thought GPU switching is more of a mobo capability than GPU capability

Wow I checked the benchmark links vki has posted; now really workstation GPU comes out with difference in performance for rendering and animations
and V4800 is shown as out of stock, it supports Microsoft DirectX v11, Open GL Optimization v4, AMD CrossFireX supported, no where it is said lucid virtu in its specs

I thought GPU switching is more of a mobo capability than GPU capability


----------



## Naxal (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Need complete PC for Animation &amp;amp;amp;amp; Multimedia student @ 80k (No Gaming)*



acewin said:


> change Display Dell 24 inch LED - ST2420L @ Rs. 14,000 to U2412M or U2311H or U2311HM
> 
> also you seem tho have received higher price for ST2420L it shows to be 12.6 over SMC
> DELL ST2420L 24" Full HD LED
> Dell Ultra Sharp U2412M 24" Monitor



Can you please tell me the difference for both since price difference is huge for these similar size displays



> wd green is very slow drive if u r planning it to use as a boot drive & above all they have very high failure rate either go for wd blue 1tb or wait for wd red series(better for nas & raid or data dumping & have 3 years warranty) other wise go for seagate 1tb drive but they have head parking issue which can be solved by installing new firmware but currently they have 1year warranty so can't say for sure about reliability even though i myself using four seagate drive which i bought in 2k10



The Green WD seems to be having 64MB Cache compare to Blue what you have said is having 16 MB Cache, more cache slower performance ??


----------



## Mario (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Need complete PC for Animation &amp;amp;amp;amp; Multimedia student @ 80k (No Gaming)*



Naxal said:


> Can you please tell me the difference for both since price difference is huge for these similar size displays



Head over to TFT Central, Anandtech, HardForum etc. for reviews. ST series are TN panels while Ultrasharp series are IPS panels. For work which involves "honest" color reproduction (though I am not sure if it applies in your case, just guessing from the "Photoshop" in your app list) you want to go with a monitor that has a wide color gamut than one which has a standard gamut. There are some other factors to consider as well which you can find out by doing a little web research.

To cut to the chase, TN panels will suck in your case, IPS is the way to go (, especially since you also mentioned, movie-watching is going to be a priority on this monitor). There are various versions of IPS as well. Based on the choices listed here, you should be going with the U2410 (wide gamut) or the u2412m (standard gamut). Also get a hardware calibrator (or get a photographer friend who has one) to properly calibrate the monitor.


----------



## havoknation (Aug 24, 2012)

@Naxal

IMO you should buy i5 3570 cpu and motherboard Asrock Z77 extreme 4 (10.4k) and get Corsair CX500 (4000Rs) psu as you are buying gpu also.


----------



## acewin (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Need complete PC for Animation &amp; Multimedia student @ 80k (No Gaming)*

mostly it is to color reproduction and color gamut as Mario said 
U2410 based on IPS LCD and long running model priced around 27K I would say it is too much to ask, where as 23 inch panel because of their higher production are less costlier, U2412 is little more priced having almost similar specs, but theall the 3 I mentioned in my earlier post are LED panels, having lower power consumption and good color gamut.
Also all the Ultrasharp branding panels are really good panels used in professional places, one thing I like about them is stand provided with them. you can rotate panels 

Also get SATA 3 drives which are much faster than SATA 2 whether it be WD green or any other drive.

Also I did not see earlier but what paint brush tool you are talking about. If you really need paint brush application you can find plenty in opensource or as free software.
And dear do not go for local UPS, because that is what protects system from shocks, get something decent

also if not wrong you need pen tablet as well included in same budget, if yes then I am correct go for core i5, core i7 is not something you want. In my understanding rendering is not always threaded, or rather say multiple core dependent, but they are more of GPU dependent, in case you do not have proper GPU it becomes proccy dependent


----------



## vkl (Aug 24, 2012)

@Naxal
Stick to i7.The performance in those apps would be siginificantly better than an i5 2500/i5 3570k.Try getting hd7850 atleast if going for a gaming card.
i5=4C/4T
i7=4C/8T

As for swicthing support in lucid virtu it is upto Lucid to add the support for more graphic cards in its software.It has nothing to do with the motherboard vendors.


@ havoknation
He doesn't want to overclock.What makes you suggest an unlocked i5 with a z77 motherboard.It would be better he gets an i7 with a h67/h77  motherboard.
Look at the OP's  workloads


----------



## Naxal (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks all for your replies..

I have re-done the config, please take a look and help me to finalize it.

*Intel Core i7 3770 @ Rs. 20,000.00
Cooler Master Hyper @ Rs. 2,100.00
Intel Original DH77EB @ Rs. 7,200.00
DDR3 (8x2) 16 GB 1600 MHz Corsair Vengeance @ Rs. 7,200.00
ATI FirePro v4800 1GB GDDR5 @ Rs. 10,700.00
WD Green (64MB Buffer) 1 TB 7200RPM @ Rs. 5,200.00
Corsiar VS450 PSU @ Rs. 2,600.00
DVD RW @ Rs. 1,000.00
Cabinet Cooler Master @ Rs. 2,500.00
Dell U2412 24" IPS LED Display @ Rs. 20,000.00
Pen Tablet @ Rs. 4,500.00
Microsoft Combo KYB+MCE @ Rs. 1,000.00
Creative / Altek 2.1 @ Rs. 2,500.00
APC UPS @ Rs. 2,100.00*

I still need another 5/6k cost savings at least.. Please suggest.. Personally I was thinking to switch to other brands for IPS based display, since dell is not always a value for money product 

Please suggest..

Thanks..


----------



## acewin (Aug 24, 2012)

that is why I said go for U2311H/U2312HM they would be priced 14K range, and my friend Dell is really VFM for IPS panel displays.
Also, IMHO increase the budget ratio for pen tablet, because anime folks need little bigger tablet for their drawings. as per what I see the panel in 4.5K range will be a 6 inch diagonaly where as 10K one is 9 inch diagonally, anit also comes with bundled software like Adobe® Photoshop® Elements 6 (Mac) / 7 (Win),  Corel® Painter™ Essentials, which is not available in lower priced models.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 25, 2012)

acewin said:


> that is why I said go for U2311H/U2312HM they would be priced 14K range, and my friend Dell is really VFM for IPS panel displays.



Web prices are price in Kolkata retail dell stores are quite different by the way..

So any option apart from Dell ?? I will be trying Dell but i need option also, as if not found, will have to look for something else.



			
				acewin said:
			
		

> Also, IMHO increase the budget ratio for pen tablet, because anime folks need little bigger tablet for their drawings. as per what I see the panel in 4.5K range will be a 6 inch diagonaly where as 10K one is 9 inch diagonally, anit also comes with bundled software like Adobe® Photoshop® Elements 6 (Mac) / 7 (Win),  Corel® Painter™ Essentials, which is not available in lower priced models.



How is the performance difference between them ??

Also please suggest some brands available in local Indian Retail Market ??

Secondly, not much interested in software licensing


----------



## acewin (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Need complete PC for Animation &amp; Multimedia student @ 80k (No Gaming)*

yes SMC, they will ship in with some shipping charges extra.
You will get pen tablets from iBall as well, it is not performance difference it is usability difference, these are touch screen devices. They are like slate you draw on them and it gets shown up in you computer that is where the drawings and visual imprints will get stored. Wacom is the best brand for pen tablets priced well and most sold, after which comes iBall i local market. that is why I said it will be the most used device initially, because initially they are taught sketching and different drawing techniques, if I am not wrong. so larger the touch area bigger sketches they can draw and store.

I have given links of SMC above


----------



## Naxal (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Need complete PC for Animation &amp; Multimedia student @ 80k (No Gaming)*



> that is why I said it will be the most used device initially, because initially they are taught sketching and different drawing techniques, if I am not wrong



you are right..

But affording bigger one at 10k will again make me fail the budget 



> Also get SATA 3 drives which are much faster than SATA 2 whether it be WD green or any other drive.



I think this drive I mentioned is a SATA 3 drive, aint it ??


----------



## acewin (Aug 25, 2012)

I have not checked if it is SATA 3 or not. My point is here at the time of deciding you may have decided on SATA3 but while lacing order or buying in shop be sure to say or ceck if the bought HDD is SATA 3.

To keep in budget and have your needs fulfilled I said get core i5, they are not bad performers, in core to core performance core i5 3570 will be same as core i7 3770.
Performance will be less in hugely threaded (not simple threaded apps but hugely) applications, but over the years these apps have also become GPU intensive rather proccy and core intensive. That is why I said WOW when I saw the perf. difference for V4800 over others in dedicated apps is prety good. core i7 does not give you real edge here, it is more of Good to have added benefit. 

If it would have been deciding agains core i3 and core i5 the difference would be huge.


----------



## god2007 (Aug 25, 2012)

You people are talking about the hardware prices. But what about the price of the whole list of softwares which the OP mentioned ?. Off-course, pirated software is the answer but it is not good. 

Additionally do a student need all these cutting  edge softwares  during study ?. I think a configuration costing around 50K will be sufficient for a student.  Unnecessary expenditure on hardware ( processor + MB +memory)  is a shear waste of money.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Need complete PC for Animation &amp; Multimedia student @ 80k (No Gaming)*

iBall has largest of Pen Tablet under my budget frame of Rs. 4500/-.. I think I should be choosing that.. Regarding Core i7 , will be taking bashing from her if not choosing a i7 even after spending 83k 



god2007 said:


> You people are talking about the hardware prices. But what about the price of the whole list of softwares which the OP mentioned ?. Off-course, pirated software is the answer but it is not good.



Dont worry, software makers don't quite mind *students* using it in what way , since more people learn, more sells it will drive due to the sell to actual industry 

So please lets not come in that debate and let us stick to the point for which the thread was meant.. 



			
				god2007 said:
			
		

> Additionally do a student need all these cutting edge softwares during study ?. I think a configuration costing around 50K will be sufficient for a student. Unnecessary expenditure on hardware ( processor + MB +memory) is a shear waste of money.



I know very well that a 1/3 priced PC too will run the things as for now, but this investment is done with point in mind that this particular field of expense will not see further expansion budget for next 5 year so i need a config which will run things in next 5 years time too..


----------



## acewin (Aug 27, 2012)

LOL on the god


----------



## vkl (Aug 27, 2012)

What god2007 stated is right.There is nothing to make fun of.I don't know why people don't want to pay for softwares.
If one doesn't want to pay for software then he/she should use alternative freewares if available.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 27, 2012)

vkl said:


> What god2007 stated is right.There is nothing to make fun of.I don't know why people don't want to pay for softwares.
> If one doesn't want to pay for software then he/she should use alternative freewares if available.



Please note, there is nothing wrong in debate for software price, pay or not pay or such things, however I am sorry to point but the discussion is off topic to the thread.

I have specifically requested help for a hardware only configuration. I may or may not have budget or plan for software but that is not the point of this discussion, hence I request all not drive down to the debate of to or not to pay for software.

No hard feelings.

following hardware configuration is by far my selection,
*
Intel 3rd Gen Core i7 3770 / 3.90 GHz / LGA1155 -> Rs. 20,000
Intel Original DH77EB / LGA1155 / SATA3 / USB3 -> Rs. 7,200
Cooler Master Hyper 212 / EVO / 120mm -> Rs. 2,200
16GB (2x8) DDR3 1600MHz Corsiar Vengence -> Rs. 7,200
Western Digital (WD) 1TB / SATA 3.0 (6 GBPS) / 64MB Buffer / 7200 RPM -> Rs. 5,200
ATI / AMD FirePro v4800 / 1GB GDDR5 / PCI-E 2.0 -> Rs. 10,700
Any DVD RW -> Rs. 1,000
Corsiar VS450 / 450w / PCI-E Connector -> Rs. 2,600
Cooler Master Elit 310 -> Rs. 2,200
IPS / Super PLS Based LED 22" - 23" -24" Panel / 3 yr warrenty onsite / (Max budget 15k) -> Rs. 15,000
iBall 8060U Pen Tablet -> Rs. 4,500
Microsoft or Logitech Combo (Under PS2 Interface) -> Rs. 1,000
Creative or Altek 2.1 -> Rs. 2,500
APC UPS -> Rs. 2,200

Total -> Rs. 83,500/-
*
Thanks


----------



## vkl (Aug 28, 2012)

^^My point is that one just can't justify piracy in a public forum.

Anyway,all the best with the config.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 28, 2012)

vkl said:


> ^^My point is that one just can't justify piracy in a public forum.
> 
> Anyway,all the best with the config.



No one justified anything, illegal actions by court of law cant be justified anywhere, be it public or private. However, the point of piracy should not have arrived at all since the discussion was about hardware and in hardware only section.

I dont want to end up messing my effort to find right use of 80k in a debate over piracy..

Sorry again..


----------



## acewin (Aug 28, 2012)

for mouse keyboard do not go for PS2 interface.
And just to be clear on my end, because generally on public forums users nicked like god come spam and go off. Always blazing warning for different issues. Always feels more like a bot to me.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 28, 2012)

I really suggest you look at the Intel 3rd Gen Core i5 3570 /3.5 GHz, its about 6k cheaper than the Intel 3rd Gen Core i7 3770........


----------



## Naxal (Aug 28, 2012)

dan4u said:


> I really suggest you look at the Intel 3rd Gen Core i5 3570 /3.5 GHz, its about 6k cheaper than the Intel 3rd Gen Core i7 3770........



But its Core i5 compare to the model selected here ??

Any particular reason for your suggestion since Core i7 is a better processor than Core i5 series right ??


----------



## vkl (Aug 28, 2012)

^^The i7 3770k would be around 15-20% faster in renderings(like POV ray rendering) due to hyper-threading.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 28, 2012)

vkl said:


> ^^The i7 3770k would be around 15-20% faster in renderings(like POV ray rendering) due to hyper-threading.



Just to put up a note, there is a price difference of Rs. 1.5k between the _Core i7 3770K_ and _Core i7 3770_

I was told the K processors are for over clockers where as I wont over clock, is this processor faster than 3770 or they are the same when running with Intel board with no OC ??


----------



## vkl (Aug 28, 2012)

^^Without overclock both are same


----------



## dan4u (Aug 28, 2012)

Naxal said:


> But its Core i5 compare to the model selected here ??
> 
> Any particular reason for your suggestion since Core i7 is a better processor than Core i5 series right ??



the core i7 is about 15% quicker in certain applications, basically the i5 can do everything the i7 does, it'll take a little more time to complete the task, that's all, since its for animation study purposes I'd suggest the i5.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Need complete PC for Animation &amp; Multimedia student @ 80k (No Gaming)*



vkl said:


> ^^Without overclock both are same



Thanks..



dan4u said:


> the core i7 is about 15% quicker in certain applications, basically the i5 can do everything the i7 does, it'll take a little more time to complete the task, that's all, since its for animation study purposes I'd suggest the i5.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 31, 2012)

I have got quotations from my local computer stores, one thing is that Wacom Bamboo series pen tablet is available in local market. So i want to know, which model should i be going with in budget of Rs. 4500~~ ??

Local computer dealers are saying iBall 8060U is not compatible with applications like Max / maya !!

How true is that ??

The build is coming at around 77/78k compare to online price of 83.5k. Hopefully would be able to get little more bargain on the price, planning to get it this Monday


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Need complete PC for Animation &amp; Multimedia student @ 80k (No Gaming)*

@ Naxal:
Had a few suggestions for you:
1. The 2x8 GB Corsair Vengence you're investing in seems to me like a waste of money. IMO, 12 GB RAM will be more than enough for the application the PC will be in and you should consider buying 3 or 4 sticks of 4GB each, which are comparatively cheaper than 8GB sticks, and you'll still be saving somewhere between 1-1.2K (even if you go with 16 GB RAM). What I can see at the intel site is that this board has 4 RAM slots.
2. I'll suggest you to check out Nvidia Quadro GPU's too. AFAIK, the Nvidia Quadro's are better than the AMD's solutions. Some links to help you decide:
a. Benchmarks Workstation Graphics 2012
    b. Quadro FX 580 or Firepro V4800. for simulation, budget $200 - Graphics-Cards - Graphic-Displays
    c. Nvidia Quadro FX vs. ATI FirePro: Professional Graphics Accelerators Roundup - X-bit labs
    d. *forums.autodesk.com/t5/Hardware/ATI-FirePro-V4800-vs-NVIDIA-Quadro-600/td-p/3032504
    e. *forums.autodesk.com/t5/AutoCAD-2011/NVIDIA-Quadro-600-or-ATI-FirePro-V4800/td-p/2942012
    f. Nvidia Quadro FX vs. ATI FirePro: Professional Graphics Accelerators Roundup. Page 24 - X-bit labs
    g. [VRZ] Why AMD FirePro Still Cannot Compete Against NVIDIA Quadro, Old or New?
    h. Comparisons And Applications : Workstation Shootout: Nvidia Quadro 5000 Vs. ATI FirePro V8800
    i. Need Advice: Quadro (Fermi) or FirePro? - AnandTech Forums
    j. Best Graphics Cards September - 2012 (you can compare cards with their 3D mark scores here)​3. For the Digitizer, I'll suggest checkout the Wacom's lineup of Digitizers. AFAIK, they are the world leaders in digitizers.

Hope this helps.


----------



## acewin (Sep 1, 2012)

4 RAM slots with max support of 32 GB, it may be a waste for folks who think of buying a new rig every year but it is fine if you want to use it for long duration. 1.2 K extra spent now saves up getting RAMs wasted later on.
Also, as per what I have heard here in is G-Skill 8 GB RAMs are better than corsair ones
really Wacoms are most bought and the best pen tablets


----------



## Naxal (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Need complete PC for Animation &amp; Multimedia student @ 80k (No Gaming)*

@CyberKID

*RAM*

This system wont be over clocking, hence I can cut down RAM from OC series to Value series but 8x2 GB seems to be not much costlier and when this system will not going to be touched in next 5 years for any update or upgrade whats so ever, I want to be future proof.

So should I select any value series, if yes then suggest make and model.

*Wacom issue*

I need a make and model within 4.5k, would be grateful if some one please pin points it for me. since my self having really no idea about the device.

*Grfx Card*

Which one (make and model) will you be suggesting over v4800 ??



			
				acewin said:
			
		

> 4 RAM slots with max support of 32 GB, it may be a waste for folks who think of buying a new rig every year but it is fine if you want to use it for long duration



This system will not going to be touched for any major update or upgrade for next 5 years, there wont be any major budget for it.



			
				acewin said:
			
		

> really Wacoms are most bought and the best pen tablets



I need a make and model suggestion within 4.5k budget of mine


----------



## vkl (Sep 1, 2012)

^^The thing is firepro cards offer better performance for the price.V3900 and v4800 performance is close.
In the link that I posted V3900 is much faster in catia,ensight,maya,siemens nx,solidworks than the quadro 600.In siemens TCVIX v3900 is just slightly faster.In case of PRO/Engineer the quadro 600 is somewhat faster.Overall v3900 is fast in majority of things.If you want even more performance then try finding a v4900 which performs close to v5800 and in some cases beats it.If available then v4900 should cost around 14-15k


----------



## acewin (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Need complete PC for Animation &amp; Multimedia student @ 80k (No Gaming)*

to be correct its going in a loop now
Check these offerings, there are not much options
Pen Tablets (Wacom)
Checked on ebay
Wacom Bamboo One Medium Pen Tablet CTE-660(1Yr Warr)Co.Sealed Box with Bill | eBay

I do not see many places where they(pen tablets) are listed, ebay was easy to check. as I had said earlier idea is to get the biggest surface size you can get.
you will have to do a little market survey and availability.
From ebay's listing it is CTE-660 which I will suggest.

Actual prices from Wacom's site -- also all the products are listed
Wacom Products Price List in India | Wacom | Wacom Indiaas I understand peopl do not like doing calculations on their own
217 mm = 8.54 inch
137 mm = 5.4 inch
147 mm = 5.78 inch
92 mm = 3.63 inch

about RAMs I meant the same as you referring to, there were no proper sentence end points or breaks in what I wrote
so putting it again
it is better to spend 1.2K extra in getting 2 RAM chips than spending less in getting 4 RAM chips and filling up the DIMM slots; that is when and if system has to be used for long time as it may happen some time later you may want to increase the RAM.

about gfx cards as well, (had to read my sentence again and add the comma) as vkl pointed out => you take what is available and also is in your price range. Even though V4900 would be highly recommended their market availability is questionable



ok got a better listing of wacom for you
*www.infibeam.com/Computers_Accessories/search?q=wacom


----------



## HTBR (Sep 2, 2012)

Go for the Wacom Bamboo One with your eyes closed .I have it and its good.


----------



## Naxal (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Need complete PC for Animation &amp; Multimedia student @ 80k (No Gaming)*



vkl said:


> ^^The thing is firepro cards offer better performance for the price.V3900 and v4800 performance is close.
> In the link that I posted V3900 is much faster in catia,ensight,maya,siemens nx,solidworks than the quadro 600.In siemens TCVIX v3900 is just slightly faster.In case of PRO/Engineer the quadro 600 is somewhat faster.Overall v3900 is fate in majority of things.If you want even more performance then try finding a v4900 which performs close to v5800 and in some cases beats it.If available then v4900 should cost around 14-15k



I got quote for FirePro v4800 1GB GDDR5 at around 9.5k.. I have not inquired about v3900 since no one suggested..

Will be checking the price on the day I plan to purchase, that's monday. Do you mean I should be opting for FirePro v3900 over v4800 ?? how much is the price ??

v4900 will be over budget 



acewin said:


> to be correct its going in a loop now
> Check these offerings, there are not much options
> Pen Tablets (Wacom)
> Checked on ebay
> ...



Local dealers were calling some number and getting the price for Wacom, 3700 / 3500 is quoted but they were not sure about the model. All they said, "Bamboo le lijiye, iBall se bariya hye"  So no idea about its size or model number hence confused 

About grfx card, people here pointed out for ATI FirePro v4800 hence asked and it was available that too within my price bucket


----------



## vkl (Sep 2, 2012)

^^v4800 is fine.v3900 is also ok.

v4900 is over budget but provides excellent performance for the price.


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 2, 2012)

@ Naxal: IMO, value series RAM's would suffice the requirement the above said rig would be in. AFAIK, the OC series are primarily aimed at enthusiasts and high level gamers. These RAM's offer the flexibility to fiddle around with RAM timings, frequencies, chip voltages, etc, much more to an extent the value series (read mainstream) sticks do.
IMO, any of the today's mainstream PC's with a dedicated sub 15K mid level GFX card (much better off in an SLI or CrossFireX mode) would let you do all the tasks, you mentioned.
Since the tasks you've mentioned include *graphics intensive applications*, I'll suggest you better* invest in a good graphics card* (preferably from the professional series - Quadro offered by Nvidia or the FirePro offered by AMD). The reviews/comparisions I read, most of them suggest that hardware wise, both are head on, but it's the software, which lets down the AMD FirePro's. Practically I have no experience with Dedicated Graphics cards as in my last 8 years of computing I've never used one in my systems, so, I won't be able to suggest you which one should you choose.

As far as the OC series of RAM go, I'll suggest you to look for these:
1. Corsair Dominator
2. Gskill Ripjaws
3. Kingston HyperX.


----------



## Naxal (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Need complete PC for Animation &amp;amp; Multimedia student @ 80k (No Gaming)*



			
				CyberKid said:
			
		

> IMO, any of the today's mainstream PC's with a dedicated sub 15K mid level GFX card (much better off in an SLI or CrossFireX mode) would let you do all the tasks, you mentioned.



She will never play game, she never played any game till now which needs a grfx card  otherwise I thought of adding ATI 7770 or 6850 type solution. So lets use the money for actual need by getting a Pro series card for her actual use 



			
				CyberKid said:
			
		

> @ Naxal: IMO, value series RAM's would suffice the requirement the above said rig would be in. AFAIK, the OC series are primarily aimed at enthusiasts and high level gamers. These RAM's offer the flexibility to fiddle around with RAM timings, frequencies, chip voltages, etc, much more to an extent the value series (read mainstream) sticks do.



At least in website, I dont see any value series 8GB single module listed, so selected what I can see, I would be asking for value series 8GB module if they have 



vkl said:


> ^^v4800 is fine.v3900 is also ok.
> 
> v4900 is over budget but provides excellent performance for the price.



Thanks, will be taking the v4800.

following hardware configuration is by far my selection,
*
Intel 3rd Gen Core i7 3770 / 3.90 GHz / LGA1155 -> Rs. 20,000
Intel Original DH77EB / LGA1155 / SATA3 / USB3 -> Rs. 7,200
Cooler Master Hyper 212 / EVO / 120mm -> Rs. 2,200
16GB (2x8) DDR3 1600MHz Corsiar Vengence -> Rs. 7,200
Western Digital (WD) 1TB / SATA 3.0 (6 GBPS) / 64MB Buffer / 7200 RPM -> Rs. 5,200
ATI / AMD FirePro v4800 / 1GB GDDR5 / PCI-E 2.0 -> Rs. 10,700
Any DVD RW -> Rs. 1,000
Corsiar VS450 / 450w / PCI-E Connector -> Rs. 2,600
Cooler Master Elit 310 -> Rs. 2,200
Dell 23" IPS based panel  -> Rs. 15,000
Bamboo or iBall 8060U Pen Tablet -> Rs. 4,500
Microsoft or Logitech Combo (Under PS2 Interface) -> Rs. 1,000
Creative or Altek 2.1 -> Rs. 2,500
APC UPS -> Rs. 2,200

Total -> Rs. 83,500/- / local price is coming at around 77/78k
*


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 2, 2012)

It's not that you can't use the *so called gaming *graphics cards for animation. IMO, it's just like companies charge you the premium with such aimed at professional brandings and nothing more than that.
I'll suggest checkout this link  Best Graphics Cards September - 2012 and please do remember to select Workstation Graphics to compare, and you could just see and compare the standings of the one you've selected and others.


----------



## Naxal (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Need complete PC for Animation &amp; Multimedia student @ 80k (No Gaming)*

Thanks all for helping out, I did the purchase today..

One last time product increase happened, purchased one Scanner (Canon LiDE 110) also with the config.. Went with local shop, over all, it felt much much cheaper than any online store prices..

*i50.tinypic.com/fz245z.jpg

Total came Rs. 79.5k 

The mighty RiG 

*i50.tinypic.com/24qsrdd.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 4, 2012)

Congos for the purchase. Do let us know your reviews of the rig.


----------



## Naxal (Sep 4, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Congos for the purchase. Do let us know your reviews of the rig.



Thank you 

There are no fancy hardware  no OC, all will always be stock settings, what to write in review 

One more thing, there was a 7k price difference, from any online store !!! That is almost 10% of the order value !!  And i thought purchasing online will be cheaper


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Need complete PC for Animation &amp; Multimedia student @ 80k (No Gaming)*

You've got a hell lot of a rig. 80K is not less. One can get 2 or 3 of them in that amount. So, a review is a must IMO. And who says you can review only fancy HW? What we want is the performance-price ratings of the HW you got, what acc to you is bottlenecking the system performance in that rig and if possible, please post benchmark results, the Win7/8 WEI scores, etc.

I know that this rig will be used by your sis, but who says you can't play games on that, afterall your sis will not be using it 24x7?


----------



## Naxal (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Need complete PC for Animation &amp; Multimedia student @ 80k (No Gaming)*



CyberKID said:


> You've got a hell lot of a rig. 80K is not less. One can get 2 or 3 of them in that amount. So, a review is a must IMO.



I will try 



CyberKID said:


> And who says you can review only fancy HW?



Forum is full of review about hifi hardwares I see 



CyberKID said:


> What we want is the performance-price ratings of the HW you got, what acc to you is bottlenecking the system performance in that rig and if possible, please post benchmark results, the Win7/8 WEI scores, etc.



Ok.. Will keep that in mind



CyberKID said:


> I know that this rig will be used by your sis, but who says you can't play games on that, afterall your sis will not be using it 24x7?



That is a different ball game all together 

Sorry to say, but dont you have a bro or sis ?? If yes, then I am sure you are aware of those in home politics, "this is mine, that is yours" , "Stay away from my stuff, or give me that from your desk"  type things ??

Coming to the point,

*I am facing some problems *

Today got some free time unexpectedly so tried to put the thing together !! But run into many small problems..

Firstly with the CPU+Mobo+Cooler thing 

*i49.tinypic.com/2zqbred.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/3cw2q.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/ar2xj.jpg

This 212 evo installation is not at all as easy as ThermalRight Ultra 120 eXtreme I have with me.. It took me almost 2 hours to get it fixed properly but that too it seems I had to move the default chassis fan from rear to the side (open case side) of the cabinet for a proper air flow as per my understanding..

*i50.tinypic.com/9tlta1.jpg

If I place the fan on otherside, it is blocking the RAM slots !!

Rest was pretty straight forward but got stuck again with power cables, since both the Display (Dell U2312HM) and Corsair VS450 (PSU) default given cable is not compatible with my wall socket or APC UPS given socket 

*i45.tinypic.com/28c10k9.jpg

I dont understand, those el cheapo PSU or Display comes with normal socket and where they change for premium products, there they create more problem for us


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Need complete PC for Animation &amp; Multimedia student @ 80k (No Gaming)*

That's the problem with the CM CPU coolers and the Corsair VS450.
I bought the CM Hyper TX3 and the CPU Cooler Retention clips (the plastic ones) were a nightmare to fix the cooler with the mobo. Had to shift the fan too, but the good thing is that you can easily shift those and moreover, you get the space to attach one more fan with these coolers.
The Corsair VS450 I got had the same International Socket. Though, it is a good quality one (materials + fuse in the socket itself), sadly, it's not compatible with most of the sockets we use here in India. I too had to keep the bundled cable away as I couldn't put the cable in my UPS.

That's the problem with the CM CPU coolers and the Corsair VS450.
I bought the CM Hyper TX3 and the CPU Cooler Retention clips (the plastic ones) were a nightmare to fix the cooler with the mobo. Had to shift the fan too, but the good thing is that you can easily shift those and moreover, you get the space to attach one more fan with these coolers.
The Corsair VS450 I got had the same International Socket. Though, it is a good quality one (materials + fuse in the socket itself), sadly, it's not compatible with most of the sockets we use here in India. I too had to keep the bundled cable away as I couldn't put the cable in my UPS.


----------



## Naxal (Sep 4, 2012)

Whats the point of good quality and build when its not usable ??

Not happy with Corsair, you should have pointed this too, no one me warned in this thread , would have selected some other brand then.

I will pay money to bring problem ?? not a wise decision to buy Corsair i guess.. Same goes on with Dell also, product sold in India with premium price tag brings more problem than anything else 

Have to be in market again for these silly things..


----------



## acewin (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Need complete PC for Animation &amp; Multimedia student @ 80k (No Gaming)*

are they chinese socket pins.
you will get in 20-30 bucks Cona (company name) Toto (model name) which is a pin adapter/converter

also otherwise you can get a spike buster of decent quality in 300-400 bucks which provide connection for chinese japenes american mexican all type of sockets


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 5, 2012)

@ Naxal: As I said above, this is a design widely accepted (*BS 1363)* and has a fuse in case anything goes wrong, and since this is an imported model (like most of our PC components), it's likely to be what is mostly widely accepted.
As far as warning about the power cord goes, IMO, it's not such a big issue (as most of us do own a power strip + Indians are better in Jugaad), and if you were looking for a PSU for so long you probably might have looked it at flipkart and there someone has pointed it out in his/her review, so no point blaming others  if you too missed that.
I'll not suggest you use an adaptor as there's a possibility of loose connection, thus creating problem. You can go on to buy a separate PC power cord which might cost you around 50 bucks, else, as acewin suggested, go for a so called "spike buster" or an extension cord look for one with a fuse.
Doesn't the APC UPS have supporting socket? I thought it might be having one.


----------



## acewin (Sep 5, 2012)

APC's coming in India do not have support for square pins, only the regular round pins generally called Indian connector.
I myself am using a spike buster cum extension cord. The one I am using is a heavy wire which supports 16A (on the wire's specs it is written 10A, just giving an example how we ted to over use things , I run my 1800W iron on this LOL). Its name is Super Pro model SP-406 bought in price range of 300-375 (I have got 3 of them different length, different socket provided, also bought 2 others for few other friends, and this weekend will buy one for my cousin), if you do not have India made good products then get BELKIN spike busters.

And yes you can buy separate power cords as well, but in long run you will see spike busters are beneficial as we cannot keep buying adapters or a new power cable all the time.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 5, 2012)

is it the same problem with cx 430 ??
thanks for pointing that out naxal 
was going to buy one corsair power supply this weekend.


----------



## Naxal (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Need complete PC for Animation &amp;amp; Multimedia student @ 80k (No Gaming)*



CyberKID said:


> @ Naxal: As I said above, this is a design widely accepted (*BS 1363)* and has a fuse in case anything goes wrong, and since this is an imported model (like most of our PC components), it's likely to be what is mostly widely accepted.



Most of th power socket I know are the same as we find in wall and they were not compatible with this product !!!



CyberKID said:


> As far as warning about the power cord goes, IMO, it's not such a big issue (as most of us do own a power strip + Indians are better in Jugaad), and if you were looking for a PSU for so long you probably might have looked it at flipkart and there someone has pointed it out in his/her review, so no point blaming others  if you too missed that.



I was not clever enough to read review in FlipKart and put together a config like this. It needed expert opinion hence came down here for suggestions and warnings to learn and spend the money well..

Not blaming, but expressing my frustration as took out time from schedule to assemble the RiG but even after that much amount of money spent, I still had to turn to Jugad policy 



CyberKID said:


> I'll not suggest you use an adaptor as there's a possibility of loose connection, thus creating problem. You can go on to buy a separate PC power cord which might cost you around 50 bucks, else, as acewin suggested, go for a so called "spike buster" or an extension cord look for one with a fuse.



That is the point I was trying to make, I wished this suggestion came from anyone before purchase then I would have had the system at one go..



CyberKID said:


> Doesn't the APC UPS have supporting socket? I thought it might be having one.



APC 600 VA is having normal Indian socket !!



acewin said:


> APC's coming in India do not have support for square pins, only the regular round pins generally called Indian connector.
> I myself am using a spike buster cum extension cord. The one I am using is a heavy wire which supports 16A (on the wire's specs it is written 10A, just giving an example how we ted to over use things , I run my 1800W iron on this LOL). Its name is Super Pro model SP-406 bought in price range of 300-375 (I have got 3 of them different length, different socket provided, also bought 2 others for few other friends, and this weekend will buy one for my cousin), if you do not have India made good products then get BELKIN spike busters.
> 
> And yes you can buy separate power cords as well, but in long run you will see spike busters are beneficial as we cannot keep buying adapters or a new power cable all the time.



I am buying separate power cord. near by store only had power cord, no adepter !!

I personally felt XMS2 heat sinks were much better compare to this vengeance, though I not over clocking but going by the material quality, it looks / feels more like show off compare to XMS2 I am having..

*i49.tinypic.com/v5lt7s.jpg


----------

